# Cranky old Polaroid



## CDG (Sep 10, 2007)

OK so a good while ago I saw an old Polaroid 220 Land camera for sale on fleabay.  It was so cheap, I decided to just bid on it for a conversation piece.  It's pretty rusty and messed up inside, but it cleaned up well all things considered (lenses are pretty good too).  Even still, the rollers sometimes have some trouble rolling smoothly.  I decided to try some Polaroid 667 film and tried to NOT pull straight out on my prints.  I'm not sure if I like the results or not, but here are some of the highlights from the trip to Mount Elden I took in my Jeep.
































If you haven't guessed, I like landscape photography.  I wish that I was a better photographer to capture this location - 9700 feet MSL with a gorgeous sunset behind me, looking out over the entire city of Flagstaff.  Still, I think these shots could have some potential.  Basically what's here is how the prints look in real life, with a little cropping or level-adjustment here and there.  

Let me know what you think!


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice!  I like the effect.


----------



## Call_to_Arms (Oct 2, 2007)

how do you know what film to use in it?  I have a model 230 thats like new and I would love to try shooting with it, but wiki says it only uses 100 series film and all thats available around here is 600 and spectra.  where did you get your film from?


----------



## terri (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, why not put Type 669 in there, too? It will fit this model and you get the added advantage of having prints you can do emulsion lifts with, later on. 

Check out this site for more info on old pack film cameras like yours. 

You did get some nice shots, but it's a bit light-leaky. It may be possible to clean those rollers up completely, which could be the main culprit. And keep using it - sometimes lack of use can make these type of pack cameras act oddly. 

Great looking old camera, have fun with it!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a fun find. I wanna go to Flag!


----------



## CDG (Oct 6, 2007)

I know this is weird, but I'm not as big of a fan of 669 film, and have always rather preferred 667.  I think the exposure latitude on 667 might be a little wider too, as the auto-exposure on this particular camera is not too reliable.  I guess I also just prefer shooting B&W as well...

Flagstaff is a great place to visit, and not far from the ever-popular Sedona.


----------



## terri (Oct 7, 2007)

It's not weird at all, it's simply your preference. :thumbup: I'm probably the weird one because I get excited over seeing these great old cams in use that shoot the 669 film - all I've ever used for emulsion lifts is a Daylab slide printer, using 35mm slides and negatives. It gets the job done, but doesn't have quite the same *cool factor* as using one of these old Polaroids. 

Keep up the good work, and have fun! Hope to see lots more of your stuff.


----------



## CDG (Oct 9, 2007)

Cameras are an addiction to me - Polaroids are just one form of that addiction.    I agree, personal preference all the way.  I've seen some amazing shots that have been taken with 669 film.  I think it can particularly grab some pretty vivid red tones that other films don't seem to capture as nicely.  

I think for B&W, it's type 664 that will do emulsion lifts...


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2007)

CDG said:


> Cameras are an addiction to me - Polaroids are just one form of that addiction.  I agree, personal preference all the way. I've seen some amazing shots that have been taken with 669 film. I think it can particularly grab some pretty vivid red tones that other films don't seem to capture as nicely.
> 
> I think for B&W, it's type 664 that will do emulsion lifts...


You are correct, although the process is slightly different. Where the 669 emulsion lifts off fairly easily in very hot water, it needs to be virtually boiling before it will begin to come off with 664. You can make it easier if you cut off the white border first, if you're interested in giving it a try. The emulsion is not as friable so it can take the extra tugging needed, though you still have to be careful, and some kind of spray sealant is necessary after it dries. But they can look great! Well worth the effort.


----------

